# 25 horse merc efi 4-stroke losing power



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like the engine overheat rpm limiter is functioning...

Quote from merc:

Engine Guardian will signal that there is a problem and will
automatically go into a self-protect mode by reducing engine RPM.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Sounds like the engine overheat rpm limiter is functioning...
> 
> Quote from merc:
> 
> ...


Was a thought of mine as well, but that would mean the buzzer AND the warning light are malfunctioning. 

Pisser pumps like a champ. Water is hot to the touch, maybe a little warmer than I would be used to with a carbed motor, but I'm not sure that's abnormal given this is an efi motor. You can hold your hand under it of course. 

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Buzzer and light are part of the secondary circuit?
Primary circuit is the rpm limiter and is kicking in but not
activating secondary. Good thing it's under warranty.
Could have a sticking thermostat that didn't show up
during the factory test, but is now. Opens partially
but doesn't allow water to cool the engine enough.
Symptoms you describe sound like the limiter is doing it's job.
Possible sensor malfunction could also cause the limiter to kick in.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

At the dealer now......We'll see....

I will say the LT25 was about 1/3 the size of the next smallest boat at that dealer, but I about had to fend off people asking about it. Sure raises some eyebrows, that little rig. 

-T


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Solved. Fuel pump.

-T


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Did they cover the Fuel pump under warrenty ...

They would NOT cover mine ...

Dave


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Did they cover the Fuel pump under warrenty ...
> 
> They would NOT cover mine ...
> 
> Dave


The dealer have to cover your motor when it's on warrenty and it's their policy to do it. If they dont do it then complain to merc customer service then it will solve the plm. The dealers always smell money for labor.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Did they cover the Fuel pump under warrenty ...
> 
> They would NOT cover mine ...
> 
> Dave


Don't know yet, that's why I posted about finding a good parts source online. Apparently there are two fuel pumps on this motor, which would probably be the reason the motor didn't react when I pumped the ball. The hi-pressure pump is the one that went, and they told me "they have to take it apart to look for corrosion, in which case it won't be covered". 

Sounds like I already know what the answer will be. 

-T


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> > Did they cover the Fuel pump under warrenty ...
> >
> > They would NOT cover mine ...
> >
> ...


they smell money!!!   that's full of shit


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Here it is the "local" Dealer wanted something like $135.00 for it

Got it online for like for $52.00 

Seized up tighter than a Drum !


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, back when I had that 18-horse nissan, the dealer wanted almost $100 just for the male engine fuel fitting. $100 for a fuel fitting!!!!

I asked them if they were mistaken but no. 

I wound up ordering all 4 fittings (tank and motor) plus a new carb kit for about that with shipping online. 

If the price is somewhat close I will always try to do business locally. But if it's shockingly high, I really just don't know how these businesses will survive with the internet around. Especially considering the economy right now, which forces many to shop around even more. 

We'll see what the local merc dealer says about my fuel pump. 

-T


----------

